# Santa Didn't Come to Town.Part 2.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

On January 18th, I posted this topic,http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4931-santa-didnt-come-to-town/. I was trying to describe my meeting with one of my resortero's mentors. The meeting was just great, as I was happy that my two mothers (My grandmother and my mother) where at my home and my friend was passing by my little town and stopped to say hello to me. My grandmother had just come from Los Angeles, CA to pay a visit to us for the holidays. My friend was also on his way to visit his family in Aguascalientes State for the holidays. 
I read on the forum about somebody who bought a slingshot and was called by its manufacturer to find out if the service was up to expectations. I received a phone call and was told that *Chepo *was calling, I did not buy something from him, but gave him my phone number in an e-mail. I felt so happy to know that he was looking for me over the phone. 
I met Chepo twice last December, at a pay highway stop close to my house, here in my little town. He came, with his nice wife and wonderful little girls. The three grown up ladies were so patient, as we the little kids were going trought our resorteras and did not know what to focus. We were so much into each other's resorteras, I was able to hold several of Chepo's resorteras previuosly posted on SSF. They all looked great to me, but then it got better.
Chepo was so kind to give me not one, but three of his resorteras, oak forks, surgical forceps, a nice piece of lamb's leather, a hole puncher a resortera ammo pouch and two rolls of wax thread. I was amazed, by Chepo's generosity and his down to earth personality. I did gave him something, but I was no way close to his presents to me. 
This are the resorteras given to me by Chepo.

*La Herculera:*









*La Chepina:









La jorobita:









And the three together:








*Chepo also gave a leather pouch made out of bull's testicle skin. I must state that I was not anxious to touch this pouch, but he gave me the chance to choose from a white one and a dark one. 









I decided to take a picture of the pouch with the resortera ammo that I have available at my little town. I could get steel ammo, marbles, old takonite, new takonite, white clay balls from PEMEX and more. I aso can make my own clay or lead ammo, but up to now I like to use takonite and marbles. I do not like to use steel ammo since I have not hit anything with it yet. The white clay balls in the picture are the same I mentioned once and Jmplsnt wanted to see them, well here is the picture. I have been told that PEMEX, trows away this clays balls and people can collect them and use them for construction. 
The old takonite is bigger and less rounded than the new takonite. As a little kid I used to climb to the train wagons loaded with them and dump them at the railroad tracks to collect them later. These old takonite wer picked at a soccer field close to where I used to live as a little kid. Maybe I have just re-collect some of the same takonite pellets I used in my childhood, who knows...
We in Mexico, do not wait for Santa to come on Christmas. We rather wait for the Santos Reyes on January. Well, if you ask me, I just know that Santa did not come to town, but Chepo did.* ¡¡**Gracias Chepo!!*


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like a really nice guy, that Chepo... And that is a beautiful fork! A meeting of kindred spirits is always a blessed event.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Great group and story. La Herculera is my favorite, I think, will have to sleep on it. I had a feeling that the bag was a bull scrotum, lol. Thanks again for posting. Saludos~


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice forks from a very nice man. I love them all.

I would really, really like to get down there to Mexico and study under some of you; the stuff coming out of there is of the highest grade and absolutely incredible!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice. Some of the nicest naturals I have seen


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Incredibly nice looking slingshots. Anyone would be proud to have one of those!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I finally see the Herculera, lol! but I think you're discolored friend, and look more prietita (dark) lol!

Sorry for the delay in responding, my computer will enter a screwworm lol!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice forks!


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

some really great naturals there for sure. now if i could just find an oak tree...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice forks, I like the 1st one. I wonder you they made clay balls perfectly rounded.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, those are great. Very nice looking forks. Good work.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Gene said:


> Sounds like a really nice guy, that Chepo... And that is a beautiful fork! A meeting of kindred spirits is always a blessed event.


Gene, 
You are right Chepo is a very nice guy with a very nice family. I have been honored to meet him and his family in person. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Great group and story. La Herculera is my favorite, I think, will have to sleep on it. I had a feeling that the bag was a bull scrotum, lol. Thanks again for posting. Saludos~


MidniteMarauder,
I like the Herculera the most among the three forks. Chepo told me that he made the pouch himself, so was not going to let it go. Every time I show it to someone, it is funny so see its reaction. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Very nice forks from a very nice man. I love them all.
> 
> I would really, really like to get down there to Mexico and study under some of you; the stuff coming out of there is of the highest grade and absolutely incredible!


Jmplsnt,
it would be nice to have a reunion of resorteros and learn from each other's experiences. I am sure that we could learn a lot from Chepo, since he and CHANEKE had guided me to improve on my natural resorteras. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Very nice. Some of the nicest naturals I have seen


Dan the Slingshot Man,
It is much better to own one than to see them. Pictures are far from holding a resortera made by Chepo. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Incredibly nice looking slingshots. Anyone would be proud to have one of those!


Smitty,
You are right, they are very nice resorteras. And yes, I am very happy to own them, but the fact that Chepo gave them to me in person is even better. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I finally see the Herculera, lol! but I think you're discolored friend, and look more prietita (dark) lol!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding, my computer will enter a screwworm lol!
> 
> View attachment 7299


Chepo,
I am sorry for the discolored of the Herculera, but I carried one day in my back pack and a red plastic bag tinted the resortera. I tried to fix it, so I sanded a little bit. Do not worry, I willl add oil to it, ultil it gets back to normal. 
So, the worms are eating your computer as well as the forks?? Saludos mai.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> I finally see the Herculera, lol! but I think you're discolored friend, and look more prietita (dark) lol!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding, my computer will enter a screwworm lol!
> 
> View attachment 7299


Chepo,
I am sorry for the discolored of the Herculera, but I carried one day in my back pack and a red plastic bag tinted the resortera. I tried to fix it, so I sanded a little bit. Do not worry, I willl add oil to it, ultil it gets back to normal. 
So, the worms are eating your computer as well as the forks?? Saludos mai.
[/quote]


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

It was a joke my friend!

But I'm glad that you are consenting lol! and a bag that he needs her purse eh!

A pleasure to greet you!


----------

